# Tuna on Necessity



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Im sure shane will post the report/pics soon (tuna,dolphin,wahoo,+limit snapper & a cobe) just wanted to say we had a great time this weekend and it was one of the best trips I have ever been on. Great boat and great crew. I'll put my pix on with shanes report.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Tuna Steaks Anyone?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

damn nice haul of meat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where did you guys fish at?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *OMEGA (6/21/2009)*
> Tuna Steaks Anyone?


Holy Sh*t!!! Look at the fish..You have a BIG ass freezer..


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *OMEGA (6/21/2009)*
> Tuna Steaks Anyone?


Good gracious that is a mess of fish!


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to do an oil change on the boat and when we get done i am headed to the house to post the report and pictures! Thanks drew for coming and glad yall had a great time


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

let's hear that report!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats crazy! Is that the trip for $750 that was posted on the forum a few months back?


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah this is the trip i advertised about a month ago i will have the pictures and report up today keep a lookout for it


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude --





Where's the report?


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

My report is up


----------

